# toyota motorhead needed



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

hey ,anyone on here a toyota expert? i got a problem i would like to get some help with........thanks..... welder


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

dont know about expert, but whats the problem???


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

Not an expert but I agree whats the question?


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

I need to know whats up to answer.


----------



## 94Yota (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll guess....timing chain? Just kidding...need to know the issues first.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

WELDER said:


> hey ,anyone on here a toyota expert? i got a problem i would like to get some help with........thanks..... welder


I know some of the older Toyota cars quite well


----------

